
Evidence for a Collective Intelligence Factor in the Performance of Human Groups - michael_nielsen
http://www.sciencemag.org/content/330/6004/686.abstract
======
michael_nielsen
A free summary is here: <http://web.mit.edu/press/2010/collective-intel.html>

